# Napa



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

I will be visiting relatives in Napa in a couple weeks and will be looking to get some miles in. (40-60, like to climb) They live near the Silverado Country Club on Atlas Peak. Any suggestions? A good bike shop close would be great too. Thanks!


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah... Ride Atlas peak !!!! One of my favorites !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

totally the most phenomenal maps ever.

http://www.nctpa.net/bicycles_pop.cfm


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I've rented bikes from St. Helena Cyclery (on Main St/29). It worked well, though their closing time is fairly early (5:30).


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Definitely ride up Atlas Peak, but that won't get you anywhere near 40-60 miles. In Napa, I like riding over Mt. Veeder and taking Dry Creek back. That gets probably 40+ miles from Silverado, with a good climb. Another Napa valley classic ride is to go up into Pope Valley and take Ink Grade back. That will probably come in at 60 miles or so.


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

I ride I really like begins in St. Helena, takes 128 to the south end of Lake Barryessa, turns north along the lake for ~16 miles, climbs up to pope valley, then climbs Ink Grade to give you an entertaining decent back to St. Helena (recently repaved; used to be more of an "adventure"). It is about 60 miles. You can view the cue sheet here: http://www.grizzlypeakcyclists.org/cue_sheets/MD_TdN1.txt.

Much fun, the climbing adds up and you'll see very few cars.


----------



## carboneater (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the info! I just got back yesterday and got a couple of good rides in. I rode the Vedeer/Dry Creek ride that Mohair recommended. Cool route with very little traffic and a good climb on the front end. Plenty of shade too which was nice with the oven like weather Napa has been having. Speaking of oven-like temps.....I decided to ride up Silverado Trail to Calistoga and back on Highway 29 on Saturday when I got free about 3pm when it was 100 degrees. Sheesh. I had emptied my three bottles by the time I got to Calistoga, so the gas station was a welcome site. Filled up my bottles, drenched my kit and feet, had a Snickers and continued on for the rest of my ride. It was very scenic with the vineyards and winerys everywhere. There was alot of traffic, but the bike lane was huge! (Something I am not used too.) The ride ended up being just under 60 miles, and I was O.K with that. I am already looking forward to next year!


----------

